# decorated rhom tank



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

For those who have a 10"+ rhom, can i see your decorated tanks?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

mine's not quite 10" but the tank is big enough


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Thats a tank Id love to have cool backround you make it yourself?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

10" rhom, 75 gal

this is an old setup, he'll be in a 125 soon.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> Thats a tank Id love to have cool backround you make it yourself?


yes i made it myself, actually pretty easy to do!


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

Phil can you start a new thread and tell us how you made your backgraound? Thank you.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

11.5" rhom, 75gal tank.
old pic (poor too), the plants are so overgrown now there's barely room for the rhom.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/55520998/68336140oixRIz

Ryan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Slay said:


> the plants are so overgrown now there's barely room for the rhom.
> 
> Ryan


 wow you aren't joking. those plants took over the place. my reds would love that much plants, but i don't like to prune them :laugh:

Joe


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> Phil can you start a new thread and tell us how you made your backgraound? Thank you.


sure thing


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

my boy (NOT FOR SALE)


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

wow ASH....nice Rhom!! How big?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

its is about a 14"+ and very active with a great additude, i have it in a 180g.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

one more


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## Jakuraba (May 20, 2003)

Damn, is he really that dark?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

he sure is..most of the time it depends on his mode. but most of the time he is that dark.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is one hell of a sweet rhom Ash. What kind of dither fish are those in there with him?


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

i got some exo's in there with him, about 20 of them, i also have some exo's for sale for those whom are interested.

$4 each or 10 for $35 - 20 for $65


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow Ash your rhom is freakin dark. i was thinking about getting some exo's but do you think they would annoy my natts?

Joe


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> one more


 Sweet rhom, what does it diet consist of, and that is a high back right?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn Ash!







That's the darkest rhom ive ever seen! And that's a great deal on exos. I paid 6.50 each for mine years ago. And Eric, I would get pix up but I dont have a digi cam. Maybe you can bring your digi cam and take pix for me when you come pick up the kribs from my place.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

are you sure you don't want to sell ash..









nice beast


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn that is sweet


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> damn that is sweet







































Dam Ash you never cease to amaze me .......
That is a wonderful specimen...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow Thats A Great Looking Rhom.
I better Save some Money So when He does Go on Sale


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet rhoms everyone


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice fish


----------

